# How do you store your ro/di water ?



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey, 

Just wondering how everyone is storing ro/di.

Are we circulating it or providing oxygen via airstone?

Can it be stored for 2 months?

I use a big 60gal food safe drum with a sealed lid. 
Just wondering if I need to do anything to keep this water fresh and clean for 4-6 weeks.


This forum is awesome!
Thanks guys.


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Ghost said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering how everyone is storing ro/di.
> 
> ...


It's already the purest, cleanest water you're gonna get. Nothing special required. I keep mine in 5 gal pails that I got from the wine store. I have 8 of them. Run the crap out of my RO/DI for a day to collect, then they all sit with their lids on in the basement until I am ready to use it.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

kookie_guy said:


> It's already the purest, cleanest water you're gonna get. Nothing special required. I keep mine in 5 gal pails that I got from the wine store. I have 8 of them. Run the crap out of my RO/DI for a day to collect, then they all sit with their lids on in the basement until I am ready to use it.


+1 the RO/DI water should be good in a bucket/container.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Store mine in a 50 gallon drum that I purchased from Uline. Plumbed in a float valve to my RO unit and auto stops when filled. Use a 30 gallon to mix my saltwater.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

You should be fine with the way you store it in a sealed container. No need to heat or add oxygen. I make mine once every 3 weeks and store mine in 20 gallon container and have had no issues with it.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Ditto. I have a food grade 55g drum to store RODI. I dont do anyting to it. If you want to ease your mind check the tds, but as long as the container isnt leaching anything you are will be fine


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

This is how I store both my RO/DI and my saltwater. My right brute container has a float valve which keeps it full, and whenever I want to make saltwater, I flip a few ball valves and push all of the water into my second container. Add the salt, change the ball valve configuration and let the saltwater recirculate while it gets heated.

If I store my saltwater for a few weeks, I have a powerhead inside the saltwater container so I don't need to run the larger pump.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I used to premix my salt as well and store for a week or so, then I was told by the great members on here you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2015)

kookie_guy said:


> I used to premix my salt as well and store for a week or so, then I was told by the great members on here you shouldn't do that.


what is the correct procedure for mixing salt?
how much at a time
how much flow
how long

I use instant ocean salt

Thanks again!

It puts my mind as ease knowing experienced people are here to help.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 13g container and I've found that a maxijett 400 is fine to mix the salt. I know that my container takes about 6-7 scoops of salt so I usually put in 3 scoops then come back an hour later and put in the other 3 scoops. Then I'll wait another hour to see where the salinity is and top up if needed.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a specific cup that I keep in my salt bucket, I know it takes 1-1/4 of those cups to make a 1.025 batch of salt in a 5 gal pail. So keep a dedicated cup with your salt, and as long as you don't change salt, that measurement should never change. I don't test the salinity at all of the mixed bucket. I just know it's right, it's been right for last 3 years with the aquavitro salinity.

Personally, when its water change time, I will put my salt in the pails of water, then use a spare koralia to stir it up for me. Takes about an hour to fully dissolve, then goes right in the tank.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Some salts, like Aqua vitro salinity don't seem to stay mixed well and would precipitate out after 4 hours. Total PIA, so we switched.
Still trying to decide what salt to use. We used DD for a couple years, but it leaves an ugly brown residue in our storage pail. We mix up and keep salt water on hand at all times, and the DD was fine, except for the brown residue.
Am currently using Tropic Marin and its good. 
Am considering the new Red Sea Pro, the one that comes with the nitrate reducer. Has anyone used this yet?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Some salts, like Aqua vitro salinity*,* don't seem to stay mixed well and would precipitate out after 4 hours. ?


You forgot a comma in your sentence so I put one in there for you


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> You forgot a comma in your sentence so I put one in there for you.


You forgot a period at the end of your sentence, so I put one in there for you.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Some salts, like Aqua vitro salinity don't seem to stay mixed well and would precipitate out after 4 hours. Total PIA, so we switched.
> Still trying to decide what salt to use. We used DD for a couple years, but it leaves an ugly brown residue in our storage pail. We mix up and keep salt water on hand at all times, and the DD was fine, except for the brown residue.


Same experiences on both of these salts. I do automated continuous water changes 24/7 so I switched to good old, tried and true instant ocean. Any additives are dosed as needed.



kookie_guy said:


> You forgot a period at the end of your sentence, so I put one in there for you.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I fill my Brute over a day or two. I have an undersink RODI with a "Holding" tank (about 3-4 gallons), so I fill a 10L jug, dump it in the Brute and make another jug an hour or so later. I'll stop when I get to about 20g. I try to keep the lid on the Brute just to keep dust and other particles out.

On the day I do a WC, I'll get home from work, turn on the 2 Maxijets at the bottom of the Brute and start adding salt. Sometimes I may start mixing a few cups of salt the night before if I know I'll be rushed the next evening. Turn on the heater, and in an hour or two - do the WC. I don't leave the heater on longer than necessary because I've found it creates a brown sludge in the Brute, uses more electricity than necessary, and I get less condensation on the lid which inevitably spills everywhere when I remove it.

I originally set up my tank with Tropic Marin but currently use Reef Crystals.

After about a year, my Brute is a nice shade of white on the inside 

PS - I have a spare 34g Brute if anyone is looking to buy one.


----------



## Atomikk (Jul 18, 2013)

Ghost said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering how everyone is storing ro/di.
> 
> ...


Go to Kijiji and search for food grade barrels, you will find 50 gal barrels for 25$ or so. Worth every penny since they are food grade.


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Atomikk said:


> Go to Kijiji and search for food grade barrels, you will find 50 gal barrels for 25$ or so. Worth every penny since they are food grade.


You didn't read his post did you? lol even in your quote it clearly states he has a 60 gal barrel already.


----------



## Atomikk (Jul 18, 2013)

kookie_guy said:


> You didn't read his post did you? lol even in your quote it clearly states he has a 60 gal barrel already.


I blame it on Mondays.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

c31979839 said:


> This is how I store both my RO/DI and my saltwater. My right brute container has a float valve which keeps it full, and whenever I want to make saltwater, I flip a few ball valves and push all of the water into my second container. Add the salt, change the ball valve configuration and let the saltwater recirculate while it gets heated.
> 
> If I store my saltwater for a few weeks, I have a powerhead inside the saltwater container so I don't need to run the larger pump.


My setup is pretty much the same design as above. For a moment after seeing both pics I was wondering which one is mine  and I do the exact same thing as you described lol...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

